# Solved: Excel Macro to log in to a server via Remote Desktop



## gmoukled (Oct 17, 2011)

I need to run a macro that log me in to a server using Remote Desktop.

I am not sure if that is possible! 

I need some help please.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

MSTSC.exe accepts command line parameters. So if you have an existing saved Remote desktop profile you can use that to connect to the server you want to remote in to.

Hopefully that will lead you in the right direction


----------



## gmoukled (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------

